

OpenTLD - The predator TLD source code is online - daralthus
https://github.com/zk00006/OpenTLD

======
tom_b
My friend forwarded me the video demo link for this:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GhNXHCQGsM&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GhNXHCQGsM&feature=player_embedded)

Very nifty. I'm looking forward to reading the machine learning code involved
in this.

------
endian
Could you change the title to something like

    
    
      ...is *OFFICIALLY* online
    

This is the author's repo, not another unofficial mirror.

I almost skipped over this post.

